# ¿Han borrado mi hilo de CARAPADRES?



## etsai (18 Abr 2021)

No lo encuentro, y tenía cientos de mensajes geniales. Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro.

@calopez devuelveme el hilo ya!!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Abr 2021)

Calopez, estas haciendo promocion del liber. Foro de buena mañana?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2021)

Otro:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/por-que-los-judios-son-tan-hijos-de-la-gran-puta-son-alienigenas-sin-empatia-humana-y-solo-buscan-el-beneficio-a-costa-de-exterminar-a-quien-sea.1534226/


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Abr 2021)

A mí me borraron el del paquismo catalán... Raro, raro.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (18 Abr 2021)

No jodas que han borrado semejante obra de arte derroidora.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (18 Abr 2021)

No jodas que han borrado semejante obra de arte derroidora.


----------



## Toitfene (18 Abr 2021)

A joderte, rata mamarracha cretina. Todos creéis que os podéis rodear de ratas para que os aplaudan, despreciar lo valioso y así darle la vuelta a la realidad.

Eso no existe. Es un invento psicopático. El calvo pulsa un botón y ese mundo ilusorio inmoral desaparece para siempre y queda LA REALIDAD REAL, esa en la que eres tan ridículo que te sientes tan ridículo como para darle valor al aplauso recíproco de cien ratas, tan ridículo como para sentir que pierdes lo más importante de tu vida si pierdes un hilo de Burbuja.

Luego si borran un hilo de ideas geniales y útiles de verdad ni te inmutas, seguramente sólo ver el título ni entres por la envidia, pedazo de mierda torturable amoral.

Encima dice ridículamente "tenía mensajes geniales" para pretender tapar mariconamente que sólo le preocupa porque el hilo era suyo y tenía muchas páginas. Me cago en ti y en toda tu familia.

Toma. Ya está. Deja de llorar. Lo único genial del hilo. Lo que hice yo. Ya lo tienes.




Ah, que no era eso lo que querías.

Todos los males del mundo nacen de comportarse como tú. De buscar autoestima máxima falsaria COMO SEA, al precio que sea. Manipular inmoralmente todo para llevar tu autoestima de cretino ridículo al máximo jodiendo al máximo lo valioso.


----------



## etsai (18 Abr 2021)

Toitfene dijo:


> A joderte, rata mamarracha cretina. Todos creéis que os podéis rodear de ratas para que os aplaudan, despreciar lo valioso y así darle la vuelta a la realidad.
> 
> Eso no existe. Es un invento psicopático. El calvo pulsa un botón y ese mundo ilusorio inmoral desaparece para siempre y queda LA REALIDAD REAL, esa en la que eres tan ridículo que te sientes tan ridículo como para darle valor al aplauso recíproco de cien ratas, tan ridículo como para sentir que pierdes lo más importante de tu vida si pierdes un hilo de Burbuja.
> 
> ...



Me has pillado inventando autoestimita, lo reconozco.

¡¡Pero que me devuelvan MI hilo o mato!!


----------



## etsai (18 Abr 2021)

@calopez último aviso. Devuelveme mi hilo.


----------



## TheFool (18 Abr 2021)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Han borrado mi hilo de CARAPADRES?



Entre muchos otros.


----------



## Digamelon (18 Abr 2021)

Veniros a Digameworld (solo en *********)


----------



## Anónimo222 (18 Abr 2021)

Ya decía yo que había perdido cientos de zankitos. @calopez devuélvenos a Joaquín y familia.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Abr 2021)

Puedo mandarte mi foto y la de mi Xsara Picasso, tengo un crío de 9 meses.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Abr 2021)

Hay que hacer el foro Family friendly como Jewtube. O como el paisano de Pepephone:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Abr 2021)

Entonces QUE.....


----------



## etsai (18 Abr 2021)

Quiero mi puto hilo ya, tu no has visto nunca a un Joaquín cabreado.

O me lo devuelves o... O se lo digo a mi mujer.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Abr 2021)

Luego como cojones queréis que no nos invadan los putos moros si no tenéis críos manginas.


----------



## LostSouls (18 Abr 2021)

Primero vinieron a por los hilos de motos asesinas y no dije nada, luego vinieron a por los de los carapadres calveras y nadie dijo nada, finalmente vinieron a por los pacos y no quedó nadie que hablara para defenderme, ni yo.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## etsai (20 Abr 2021)

@calopez quiero mi hilo YA!!

Estaba aquí y me lo han robado:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/carapadrismo-manda.915672/

¿Este hilo también ofendía a los PROGRES DE MIERDA?


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Abr 2021)

@calopez cerdo da la cara...


----------



## Triptolemo (21 May 2021)

Up!!!


----------



## artemis (21 May 2021)

etsai dijo:


> @calopez quiero mi hilo YA!!
> 
> Estaba aquí y me lo han robado:
> 
> ...



Al foro se viene llorado de casa


----------



## ffxxmz (15 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> No lo encuentro, y tenía cientos de mensajes geniales. Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro.
> 
> @calopez devuelveme el hilo ya!!



Si te sirve, yo hace un tiempo hice un compilado de mensajes de ese hilo en un archivo docx para editar una historia corta dividida en capítulos. Con la diferencia de que en este caso, la adapté al lenguaje y a la realidad del carapadre argentino. El último capítulo del texto es inédito y es completamente de mi creación, donde hago un pequeño "cameo" dentro de la historia. Ése capitulo originalmente quería escribirlo en ese hilo pero me costaba darle un sentido y adaptarlo al lenguaje y al contexto español del piso colmena frente a la casa adosada "dúplex" más común en Argentina. Lamentablemente nunca lo pude poner en el hilo así que aparece en éste archivo que voy a compartir ahora. El archivo no se puede editar pero sí se pueden hacer comentarios dentro de éste.









Carapadrismo Manda (solo lectura)


Historia de un carapadre común... Mis sinceros agradecimientos a los siguientes foreros burbujarras, sin cuya genialidad literaria, aquel mítico hilo y esta sentida novela no hubiesen existido Etsai; orbeo; Ignatius; Anónimo222; Datem; malibux; TIESTO4EVER; rory; eltonelero; pepinox; J.D.Tippit;...




docs.google.com





Debido a la desaparición del hilo de Carapadrismo Manda (@calopez la concha de tu madre devolvenos el hilo pedazo de escoria barrancolanzable HDLGP), estoy trabajando en otro documento docx donde estoy intentando reconstruir la versión española mediante ingeniería inversa. Como a pesar de todo, no va a tener la misma calidad que los mensajes originales de los foreros, una vez que lo tenga más o menos terminado lo voy a subir en un nuevo hilo con el mismo nombre que el original y a diferencia de la version argentina, va a estar libre para que los foreros lo editen como corresponde.


----------



## Badajoz (9 Jun 2022)

Necesitamos recuperar, al menos, la definición de CARAPADRE que se acuñó en este mítico hilo


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Jun 2022)

@calopez podría incluso ser delito lo que has hecho...


----------

